# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Snel weer koliek na ECRP

## catharientje

Mijn moeder is half maart en eind juni opnieuw middels een ECRP van galstenen verlost. 
(Haar galblaas is al jaren gelden verwijderd.) 
Nu is het begin augustus en weer opgenomen met kolieken. 
Dat is 3 keer in nog geen 5 maanden. 

Blijkbaar dikt haar gal erg snel in en vormt stenen. Ze heeft medicijnen dat te voorkomen. 
Wie kent deze ervaring en heeft een buikoperatie gehad om dit probleem op te lossen?

----------

